# Looking for day floats on our road trip



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

If you're able to get to the Moyie it's definitely one of the most beautiful and fun rivers you'll ever run. Class III boogie water for lots of it and the forest is gorgeous. And you get to go through a breached dam as well. It's waaaay up in the northern part of the state but well worth it if you can get there. Also if you're in that area, the Kootenai is a pleasant, easy float (well, except for the falls...) with easy access, at least near Libby MT but probably down a lot of its length.

Have a great trip!

-AH


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Andy! Do you know if the Moyie is still floatable with a 14 footer in July? I've read that it's more of a May-June float, but hoping July will be good still.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

climbbd510 said:


> Thanks Andy! Do you know if the Moyie is still floatable with a 14 footer in July? I've read that it's more of a May-June float, but hoping July will be good still.


I can't say. I spent most of a summer in Libby MT about 8 or 9 years ago working on the Asbestos site and got over to the Moyie a few times that summer. Can't remember exactly when it was, and YMMV depending on the snowpack this season. Hopefully some ID folks that know it better will chime in with more info than I've got.

Enjoy!


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

The Grande Ronde between Minam, OR and Troy, OR is a nice float but not sure you can do it in a day once the spring runoff has subsided. We typically take 2 or 3 nights to do the 40 or so miles.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

on your way through Boise as you're heading to the Rogue after your Salmon trip, hit the main payette, cabarton stretch, Southfork Staircase or Canyon stretch of the payette. all good day floats. and you're going to drive right past them coming off of the Salmon on your way to Boise.


----------



## kfalls (Sep 10, 2015)

Hells corner on the upper Klamath River. Its right by the wild and scenic rogue and runs all year. The whitewater is awesome. It's remote and has great camping at Frain Ranch.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Depending on how you plan to travel home after the Rogue, both of these options are pretty close to the fastest way home to colorado after the Rogue:

I recommend some Class III to IV boating on the N. Umpqua, Segments 1 and 2, good day tripping and camping right by the river at Horseshoe Bend, which is right in the middle of the Segment 1 and Segment 2 day floats:
Maps and descriptions:

https://www.blm.gov/or/districts/roseburg/recreation/wild_and_scenic_river/download_brochure.html

https://www.blm.gov/or/districts/ro..._and_scenic_river/umpqua_river_segment_1.html

https://www.blm.gov/or/districts/ro..._and_scenic_river/umpqua_river_segment_2.html

or kick it up a notch in difficulty and hit the Smith, particularly Oregon Hole Gorge or what ever suits your fancy.

https://www.nwrafting.com/smithriver


----------

